# Eircom line down since storm



## tjhooker (10 Mar 2014)

My parents have been without their landline since the storm knocked it out (which was about five weeks ago). They are with Vodafone.
I have done everything possible to get it resolved; the case has been logged and I have called repeatedly about it.
My parents are in their 80's and have had to use a mobile for the last five weeks. Apart from the expense, the coverage is also not very good at times.
I am just wondering if, when the line is eventually repaired that it might be possible to take some kind of legal action against eircom?
My parents are not the only ones, there are several thousand others still without their phone lines.
Maybe if everyone got together?Just want to know where we stand?


----------



## joer (20 Mar 2014)

Hi tjhooker.
That seems to be an unacceptable amount of time to be without the line been repaired. Because they are with Vodophone it would have to be reported to them ,not to Eircom, which I imagine was done. 
Speak to the Ombudsman as I am sure that if it is not repaired within, I think, is two working days they are entitled to credit. I know that getting the line repaired is the priority. Or if you live near a depot , see some of the eircom guys. 
Hope its repaired soon for them.


----------



## tjhooker (21 Mar 2014)

joer said:


> Hi tjhooker.
> That seems to be an unacceptable amount of time to be without the line been repaired. Because they are with Vodophone it would have to be reported to them ,not to Eircom, which I imagine was done.
> Speak to the Ombudsman as I am sure that if it is not repaired within, I think, is two working days they are entitled to credit. I know that getting the line repaired is the priority. Or if you live near a depot , see some of the eircom guys.
> Hope its repaired soon for them.


 
It's been out since the 12 February. I advised them not to stop the direct debit as Vodafone might cut them off if they stopped paying. They have already been issued with a bill for the period 1 Feb. to 28 Feb but when that is taken from their account and the phone is repaired I am thinking of telling them to stop the direct debit.
Yelling at them on the 'phone is pointless, hitting them in the pocket is the only other way.
I have submitted a complaint to comreg about it.


----------



## Leo (21 Mar 2014)

Brief article in today's Times indicates you are far from alone, and some Vodafone customers have been waiting since early January. 

I'm assuming Eircom are deliberately prioritising customers of their fixed line services over those with other providers.


----------



## joer (21 Mar 2014)

Hi Leo.
I know for sure that Eircom had to give their "other" customers the same priorty as their own up to two years ago. I can only assume that this is still the case. I would imagine that the providers would be putting pressure on Eircom to look after their own customers too as there used to be penalties if it was not done.


----------



## Leo (24 Mar 2014)

I know that's what's supposed to be in the arrangements brought in when competition was introduced, but a lot of the current stories seem to relate to Vodafone customers.


----------

